# Webserver an LDAP Authentifizieren



## WiZdooM (27. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

ich möchte gern einen Webserver aufsetzen, dessen PHP-Seite gegen LDAP (Active Directory 2008) authentifiziert. Jetzt gibt es ja dafür mehrere Möglichkeiten:

A.) Serverseitig
   1.) mod_authnz_ldap / mod_auth_ldap
   2.) mod_auth_kerb

B.) Applikationsseitig
   1.) Frameworks
   2.) Standard-PHP-Funktionen

Sollte ich das nun serverseitig über die Module machen oder lieber rein über PHP?

Auf Frameworks (Applikationsseite) möchte ich gern verzichten, da das Applikations-System schlank bleiben soll, womit so nur die Standard-PHP-Funktionen in Frage kämen.

Konkret soll eine Authentifizierung entweder gegen das Attribut sAMAccountName oder EmplID erfolgen. 

Wenn ich das über Module serverseitig mache, wie muss die httpd.conf dafür aussehen? Brauch ich zwingend .htaccess-Dateien für eine LDAP-Auth? 

Sollte man SSL/TLS verwenden? Wie wird das für die Zusammenarbeit mit dem 2008er Server konfiguriert?

Ich habe locker 10 Tabs auf, aber für meinen konkreten Fall finde ich irgendwie nicht die richtigen Elemente damit es läuft...

Momentan bin ich wirklich kurz davor den Webserver Webserver sein zu lassen und alles rein programmiertechnisch zu lösen, weil mir der Aufwand der Serverconfig einfach zu undurchsichtig und zu viel ist.


----------



## port29 (29. Dezember 2010)

Ähm ja... du hast jetzt sehr viele Fragen gestellt, aus denen ich annehmen kann, dass du zwar PHP Programmieren kannst, allerdings keine Ahnung von der Server-Config hast. Ich würde an deiner Stelle deshalb auf der Basis von PHP bleiben. Entweder wickelst du die Authentifizierung dort direkt oder per PHP Modul ab. Etwas anderes wird meiner Meinung nach keinen Sinn machen.


----------

